# Corruption (an imperium roleplay)



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi everybody. This roleplay is set in the sector of Terminus Prime system. The conely of Marus Prime on Terminus 4 has fallen into revolt. The characters have been sent in along with various npc fleets and stuff.

Minimum characters. 
1 inqusitor (ordo heriticus)
1 inqusitor apprentice/henchman
1 blood angel (me)
1 other chapter space marine (including gray knights and sisters of battle)
1 guardsman

Of course if more people want to do it they can, but the characters have to come from one of the sectoins above and their can only be one inqusitor.

Background::victory:
The major leadrs of the cities cities on Terminus 4 have renounced their vows to the emporer and begun conscripting and swaying people to their cause. The threat orginated at the capital city, Maus Prime. The leading familys converted other leaders or crushred them into submission. First to arrive at the scene to hold the threat was the Blood angels chapter. The entire 2nd company was deployed to wipe out the traitors at the source. However the power of the traitors was underestimated, the full garrison regiment had joined them and the artillary pounded the blood angels back. The inqusition has now arrived with backup and the push is coming, but from which side?:secret:

The characters start aboard the thunderhawk transport the Hawk of Fury, this gives them time to talk before zero hour.

I will start a thread when we have sufficiant numbers. If you want to join after we started post here, the characters will act as if the new guy/gal had been their all along, just no with them.k:


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

can the other marine be a techmarine? (if so then I want to be the marine)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah of course


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

can i fill in a specialist marine from the Ordo Xeno, a sole operator.

Rank: Veteran Sergeant
Name: Armanus

Equipment: 
Custom made bolter with M40 Targeter, Stalker silenced shells.
Bionic eye, arm and half the torso.
Carries a special power knife strapped inverted across his chest.
Deathwatch Power Armour
Angels Of Absolution Shoulder Plating

Bio:
Armanus started as a recruit with the Angels of Absolution. After centuries of combat, he rose to the rank of Veteran Sergeant before being drafted into the Deathwatch. During his time as a scout, he often preferred to carry a sniper-rifle, picking off enemy officers from afar before exfiltrating silently away from danger. 

After his initiation period, he joined a Devastator squad, sticking to his long-range, high-power preferences. Hefting a Lascannon, he had destroyed many a tank and vaporised so many high ranked units he had run out of room on his gun's plating to mark his kills.

However during certain combats, the enemy had made it too close and had forced him into hand to hand combat. To this he lost his right eye, left arm along with severe injury to his torso. During the following surgery a blade had been removed from his lower ribcage. After recovering he asked for the blade. He had it fitted to a hilt and found a suitably sized sheath for it. Strapping it inverted across his chest, he had since ended many a life with its cold steel blade.

Since recovering, Armanus was recruited into the Ordo Xeno. Keeping his old knife, he selected a custom-made bolter. Staying with his old preference for quiet, high-powered rounds he aquired a M40 targeter and Stalker Silenced shells and spent his time in service picking out special units, comprising of heavy-weapon teams and officers. Once his potential had been realised he was quickly absorbed into an elite squad as a scout and preliminary assassin, using both long and short range combat to eliminate major threats to his team.

Hopefully this is enough information about his skills and preferences for a rare type of soldier. Hope to see you guys on the battlefield.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah you can be him, but if not enough people come you might have to be one of the other people, or if you can handle it you can have more than 1 character from the list so you don't have to give that guy up.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

ok, here's some information for my character:

Name: Techmarine Validus
Rank: Techmarine (from the Ultramarines chapter)
Equipment: bolter, power weapon, signum, auspex, plasma cutter, servo-arm, and 4 servitors

*Servitors*
Servitor 1: gun servitor w/ heavy bolter
Servitor 2: gun servitor w/ multi-melta 
Servitor 3: technical servitor
Servitor 4: combat servitor

(I might add a bio later on)


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

COOL. Right we just need more people, if you know someone who might be interrested tell them about this, i hope this will end up a good roleplay

My character

Name: Antilles
rank: Tatical marine
chapter: Blood angels
small bio: Antilles was a scout at the beginning of the Terminus system crusade. However for outstanding conduct in battle (he recued brother captain Cornilius and slew a large ork meganob) he was promoted to be a fuly fledged battle brother.
equipment: mark 40 bolter, power armour and custom combat knife.
skills: furious charge, blade fighter and ambdextrous.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Can I be the guardsman?

>> Name: Salko Cordosa
>> Rank: Veteran sniper from the 28th company Yammnaan "Tigerbacks"
>> Equipment: Master-crafted Long-las, power knife, las carbine, grenades of various types.
>> Bionics: Right eye with range finder, right hand.

>> Hope this is ok. will think about background and stuff, then post it when ready.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Silar said:


> Minimum characters.
> 1 inqusitor (ordo heriticus)
> 1 inqusitor apprentice/henchman


I can do either of these PC's fairly easily depending on whats needed


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah thats fine firewolf, and Lord Kronus you could even do both if you wanted, you could controle how they treat eachover, but if you just want to do one the inqusitor is a high priority need


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Could I fill the role of a Inquisitorial apprentice?

Name-Endrominus
Rank-Inquistial Acolyte
Appearance- Wears a long and elaborate red and gold coat. This has strange wards attached, and has a short halberd hanging over his shoulder. Close inspection shows he has some sorts of plugs in his nose, and that his left leg is bionic.
Equipment-Carapace armour, stubber with additional reload of man-stopper, a chainblade (chainblades are chain bayonets normally, but this one resembles a short chainsword), hexagrammic wards, 2 gas grenades, bionic left leg, filtration plugs, auspex, daemon halberd (daemonbane). 
Bio-Endrominus is a Inquisitor with a mission. His powerful and rich family on his home world offered him a good life, and he accepted it. However a point comes when every Imperial servant has his calling, and his was in disgrace. A long lost family member was found to have accepted Chaos and was a warlord now, and this destroyed his family. Citizens descended on them, and few were able to escape. Most joined Imperial jobs, on other planets and many failed or flourished. Endrominus took a different path. To clear his name he would have to slay his kinsman. He is experienced and well-equipped enough to become a full Inquisitor, but he has chosen to remain an apprentice, as he feels there are skills he still hasn't learn that he we need for his fated battle.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

good good, if you want thomas2 the evil family member can be one of the people who started the revolt on Terminus, he would be in disguise


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's a bio for Techmarine Validus:
After being recruited into the Ultramarines chapter, Validus was quickly recognized by the Adeptus Mechanicus for his technological genius, and he was sent to Mars to complete the standard training for becoming a techmarine. During his training, he was given a Mind Impulse Unit (an augmentation rarely found in techpriests and even more rarely found in techmarines) which he uses to control a plasma cutter that is connected to his backpack. After completing his training, he has commonly fought against the forces of Chaos, and has frequently been confronted by the forces of the Dark Mechanicus. He has sworn revenge against a mysterious Dark Magos Explorator who has stolen many schematics from the Adeptus Mechanicus and nearly killed Validus on two occasions, with Ultramarines reinforcements arriving and forcing the Explorator to retreat each time. He has worked closely with the Ordo Malleus and the Ordo Hereticus, in the hope that he will once again confront the forces of the Dark Mechanicus and possibly even defeat the Dark Explorator.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

looks like weve got everyone! yay. lets get a story thread going. hey. im guessing the guard is a short-operating range sniper, where as im the longer range assassin/sniper being a space marine. just an idea.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

yep we've got enough people lets get started, oh one thing silb standard templatw constructs haven't been found by the mechanicum in the 41st melium, thats why the imperium can't advance its technology well thats what it ses in the 40k rulebook but if you've got something better ok, you don't have to change it anyway


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll make a thread called Corruption (the roleplay) post roleplay in there


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Silar said:


> oh one thing silb standard templatw constructs haven't been found by the mechanicum in the 41st melium


sorry, everything I know about the Mechanicum is from the techmarine info in the marine codex and the adeptus mechanicus article on wikipedia so I wasn't aware of that.I'll change it to schematics for landraiders and stuff like that.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

thats fine, now everyone get over to the thread ive started and roleplay


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Name – Sebastian Gulden

Rank – Inquisitor (Ordo Hereticus)

Appearance – As shown. While he has a deep and commanding voice when he removes his hood his surprising youth is obvious as out his startling green eyes and striking if close cropped dark red hair. Most would consider his face handsome










Equipment – Ornate black with gold trim Carapace armour over which he wears a heavily embroidered dull red Inquisitorial robe (as shown) and festooned with innumerable sigils and wards of protection, Symbol of Office, a master-crafted powersword, a inferno pistol, 3 psych-out grenades, comm-link, Refractor field

Psychic Powers – Word of the Emperor

Bio – Sebastian Gulden is the latest hope for cementing a secure alliance between the Thorian faction of the Inquisition more commonly referred to as the resurrectionists, reflecting their ultimate aim to bring about the God Emperors resurrection into mortal form and the Adeptus Ministorum. House Gulden of Terra is among the half dozen great noble houses that dominate the Ministorum, having held senior positions for millennia ever since Nathanal Gulden rose to become Ecclesiarch shortly after it was formally conceived from The Church of the Savior Emperor and appointed over 2 dozen of his relatives to some of the highest position of Ministorum. Since this time near a dozen of their house have risen to hold the highest religious office in the Imperium. For an age without number the Gulden’s had always been hard line conservatives however recent events have broadened the views and they is general move towards believing in the philosophy of the God-Incarnate, which is shared by the Thorian faction. Taking advantage of this Inquisitor Lord Daelos, a prominent Thorian, convinced them to allow one of their brightest and youngest of the house to be taken in as an acolyte hoping to use the connection to gain through him the support and backing of the Ministorum. 

He travelled and learned from Lord Daelos for over a decade learning what he needed and undergoing rigorous physical and mental testing for which he showed considerable aptitude. After he learned enough to do his job his master used his influence as per the request of his House to procure his ascension to the rank of Inquisitor. This provoked a rumbling within the Ordo Hereticus, many of whom considered Sebastian far too young and not experienced enough however the was little they could do to stop it. The young newly appointed Inquisitor now travels the systems hunting heretics, gaining experience and furthering Thorian aims while in the background his House are already lobbying for his elevation to higher responsibilities. His former master still influences and guides his former acolyte and ensures nothing happens to him that might jeopardise the bond he and the Thorians are establishing with the Ministorum by ensuring he is ever accompanied by highly experience Acolytes. Sebastian is often mistaken for a mono-dominant due to his keenness, religious devotion and force of faith but truth is told his views are a world away from the narrow hard line views as expressed by those archconservatives.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

COOL Now everybody go to Corruption (the roleplay) and post


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

I am waiting for one of the marines to post first, simply because the Inquisitor isn't dumb enough to be the first one into the breach as it were. He will wait for a 7 ft armoured superhuman to lead the way and act as a bullet magnet


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

cool, good idea, I may as well go firs, for the emporer


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

I am going to hold off posting for a few days to allow others time to post.


----------



## Blhak (Mar 12, 2008)

May I join as a Blood angel marine?.


Name:Remkus Yule

Chapter: Blood Angels

Company: Second

Rank: Sergeant 

Equipment: Bolter *Little ammo left* Power sword, and power armor.

Newly appointed sergeant Remkus was promoted due to mass casualty's during the first wave of the Blood Angels his leadership skills now been tested as his squad are now trapped in the enemy's fire awaiting reinforcements.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah cool, wait till my next gm post I'll introduce you and decide how you and the group has met up.


----------



## Blhak (Mar 12, 2008)

May I post yet?.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Apologies for not posting recently I was ill last week and unable to get online and I have been busy rl trying to catch up on work missed. Will post tommorrow


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoa, this is a sign up thread? Oh, sorry guys! I had no idea there's a sign up thread!


----------



## demon lord345 (Apr 4, 2008)

Name: Abarax
Weapons: Thunder hammer, plasma pistol and adamantanium mantle
background: veteran sergent of the 3rd company


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Name: Deadman
Weapons: Thunder hammer, plasma pistol and adamantanium mantle
Background: veteran private of the 3rd company


----------



## demon lord345 (Apr 4, 2008)

The Deadman said:


> Name: Deadman
> Weapons: Thunder hammer, plasma pistol and adamantanium mantle
> Background: veteran private of the 3rd company


stop copying me!


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

guys stop making uber hard charries look at my list and the other characters, you can only choose from that list, deadman's is slightly better and right more fluff an stuff


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, listen to Silar. Roleplays are very fluff based. You can't have an absolutely overpowered character. You must keep your guys balanced. I know you just want to join in, but look at the criteria in the first post.


----------



## demon lord345 (Apr 4, 2008)

okay i'll tone down a bit i was too powerful can i just be a marine with a heavy weapon?


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

((Uh...am I still allowed to join?))

Name: Naitynius Kytn
Chapter: Nocturnal Flame (DIY)
Company: Tenth (Scout)
Rank: Scout Sergeant

Equipment: 
Standard issued sniper rifle with suppressor, uses Stalker Silenced shells (two clips of ammo left).
Bionic right eye.
Custom made Auspex integrated with high accuracy target-finder.
Standard issued Carapace armour.
Standard Astartes MK III Bolt Pistol with Stalker Silenced shells (five clips left).
A set of Krak grenades (six left) and a single melta bomb issued for the mission.

Bio:
Recruited from the homeworld of the Nocturnal Flame Chapter, Naitynius was a promising new recruit who favoured the sniper rifle than other weapons given to the scout company. Highly skilled in his chosen art, he was amongst one of the best sniper of the current chapter, earning more kills than his fellow squad mates with accurately placed shots to his targets.

As his kill count within the squad increases, so does his experiences and dangers presented. During a stealth mission to sabotage an Eldar outpost, he was positioned as per usual to provide covering fire while the team advances. However soon after the team went in he was clipped by a shot in the right eye by an Eldar Ranger's rifle, originally aimed at his skull. He was saved from his fate by a chanced rapid turn of his head as he spotted movements from bushes faraway. He was disoriented by the shot however, and was unable to support the team's effort for a minute as he escaped from his position while also conducting fire fight with the Eldar Ranger. He had eventually downed the Ranger, but at the cost of his right eye and the life of the squad's sergeant, who was caught by surprise fire from an Eldar patrol Naitynius spotted earlier. The rest of the team were saved from death when he repositioned and picked off the patrol, and were evacuated after blowing up the outpost.

As he received surgery for bionic inputs to replace his lost eye, he had also asked for an additional custom made Auspex to be included when he return to service, so that he will not make the same mistake again and eliminate enemy snipers before he was eliminated himself. His request was granted due to his record, and he was also promoted to squad sergeant to replaced the one who perished.

Since recovering, Naitynius had continued to serve in the scout company, leading many stealth missions prior to the deployment of the main battle force, such as assassinations, intelligence gathering and sabotages. His kill count continue to rises, and he was being considered to be implanted with the Black Carapace and inducted as a full battle brother. He was receiving one last mission however, and it was to infiltrate Maus Prime and sabotage any strategic facilities of the city they find in order to provide aid to the other imperial forces mobilised for the occasion.

I noticed that there are already a few sniping-oriented characters involved in the fray, but one more never hurts right? I would rather have him bumping into you guys in the fight while he's going to kick the power out into orbit, but anything are fine with me.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

Name: Deadman
Equipment: Energy Sword Auto Pistol and AWP Sniper Rifle (message me with some weapons if I can't have these ones)


----------



## Dark Apostle Loren (May 1, 2008)

i would like to join in as well, but I was wondering if there would be a role for someone on the traitors side.....My idea was that the Planetary governors were incited to revolt by joining a Chaos Cult, and that ultimately the WordBearers would be behind the scenes pulling the strings... If not Thats fine too.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that is an idea.


----------



## The Deadman (Apr 4, 2008)

That would be good because there would be more fighting going on and a big massive war that would go on for ages


----------

